# CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?



## Aw3s0mE (19. August 2011)

*CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?*

Hallo,
ich habe heute mal wieder in meinen PC geschaut, und wollte fragen, ob der Lüfter von meinem Matterhorn so richtig montiert ist, ich bin mir da nicht so sicher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke ;D


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?*

Der Lüfter gehört eigendlich auf die andere Seite angebracht um dort die Luft durch den Kühler zu blasen


----------



## Aw3s0mE (19. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?*

Okay, Danke, werd ich dann morgen verändern 
Muss dann der Alpenföhn Sticker wieder "nach vorn" oder ists egal, wierum man den Lüfter anbaut ?


----------



## ghostadmin (19. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?*

Falls dort aber wegen RAMs etc kein oder nur wenig Platz ist, gehts so auch, die Unterschiede sind da eher gering und die kann man vernachlässigen. Wenn du ihn auf die andere Seite setzt, dann musst du ihn so drauf setzten wie er jetzt montiert ist, nur eben auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## Jackey555 (19. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?*

Stimmt der saugt im Moment die Lüft durch die Lamellen. 



Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> Muss dann der Alpenföhn Sticker wieder "nach vorn" oder ists egal, wierum man den Lüfter anbaut ?



Setze ihn auf die andere Seite und lass ihn Richtung hinteren Gehäuselüfter blasen.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (19. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?*

Vielen Dank 
Ich hab Ram ohne diese Kühldinger da oben drauf, sollte also passen 
Werde ihn dann also morgen umdrehen. Könnte das auch der "Auslöser" für meine hohen Temperturen sein ? (Leerlauf: ~43°; Last: 56°) ?


----------



## Jackey555 (20. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?*

Richtig hoch sind die nicht, aber du wirst schon merklich bessere Temps bekommen wenn die Lüfter nicht gegeneinander arbeiten und somit ein gezielter Luftstrom entsteht.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?*

Die Lüfter arbeiten jetzt auch nicht gegeneinander. 
Der Lüfter zieht die Luft nur einfach durch den Kühler und die Unterschiede sind da, wie gesagt, eher gering.


----------



## Jackey555 (20. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?*

Ah stimmt, da muss ich dir recht geben und mich in Asche werfen.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (22. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?*

So, hab den Lüfter umgedreht, ber jetzt ist der 1. Kern noch wärmer (~47°) ist das normal ?
Die 100% Lasttemp liegt bei 55° - 57° ..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Core1: 47°
Core2: 46°
Core 3 & 4 : 44°

Last:

Core1 & 2: 55°
Core 3 & 4 : 54°


----------



## ad_ (22. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?*



> So, hab den Lüfter umgedreht, ber jetzt ist der 1. Kern noch wärmer (~47°) ist das normal ?
> Die 100% Lasttemp liegt bei 55° - 57° ..



Wie sahen die Temperaturen denn vorher aus?

Bei mir schauts grad so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Idle: Wing Boost @ ca. 500 U/Min
Last: Wing Boost @ ca. 1000 U/Min


----------



## Poempel (22. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?*

Soweit ich das sehe ist der Lüfter immernoch falsch herum. Da wo die Streben am Lüfter sind wird in 99% der Fälle die Luft rausgepustet, also musst du den Lüfter an der Position lassen aber mit den Streben zum Kühler hin drehen. Dann sollte es eine angenehme Überraschung bei den Temperaturen geben.


----------



## ad_ (22. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?*



Poempel schrieb:


> soweit ich das sehe ist der Lüfter immernoch falsch herum.



Jetzt wo Du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf 

@Aw3s0me: Die Lüfterblätter müssen in die andere Richtung zeigen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...m-pcghx-check-2835-picture350711-img-6122.jpg


----------



## Aw3s0mE (23. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?*

So, danke für den Tipp 
Jetzt liegen die Temperaturen bei ~37° pro Kern, Danke !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter - wie rum ?*

Na dann viel Spass mit der besseren Kühlung


----------

